# [SOLVED] postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

## Joseph_sys

On one of my systems mail is not being delivered. 

I don't know what else to check:

/etc/aliases

```
# Well-known aliases -- these should be filled in!

root:          joseph

apache:          joseph
```

postfix is up an running.

```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib64/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

mydestination = localhost.localdomain

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

  

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.8.7/html

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.8.4/readme

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases
```

mail.log mail.err mail.warn 

are not being updated.

I just updated the system and was expecting mail from portage:

```
make.conf

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="mail"

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root@localhost.localdomain /usr/sbin/sendmail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root /usr/sbin/sendmail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="package \${PACKAGE} merged on \${HOST} with notice"
```

I don't know where did the mail go.

I tested with: mailto root

but did not get any mailLast edited by Joseph_sys on Fri Jan 06, 2012 11:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Yuu

Hi Joseph_sys,

did you tried to restart your postfix daemon ? Maybe postfix just is confused and wants to use deleted files.

Once restarted, postfix should write logs and we should be able to debug this situation.

Also, check the output of this command :

```
# lsof / | grep 'DEL'
```

I'm also emailing myself after my emerges :

```
$ grep -i mail /etc/make.conf

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="${PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM} mail_summary"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="yuu@dn.tld"
```

Good luck :]

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Yuu wrote:*   

> Hi Joseph_sys,
> 
> did you tried to restart your postfix daemon ? Maybe postfix just is confused and wants to use deleted files.
> 
> Once restarted, postfix should write logs and we should be able to debug this situation.
> ...

 

This is the first time it happen to me that mail stop working.

Yes, I restarted postfix (emerge and restart) no errors.

What this 'lsof / | grep 'DEL' suppose to show me?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Fri Jan 06, 2012 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

Postfix starts OK but "tail messages" gives the the output 

```
Jan  6 13:18:44 localhost postfix/qmgr[26405]: 27DBD2EAEDB: from=<root@sysconcept.ca>, size=387, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Jan  6 13:18:45 localhost postfix/master[26401]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 26407 exit status 1

Jan  6 13:18:45 localhost postfix/master[26401]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan  6 13:19:45 localhost postfix/local[26439]: fatal: unable to determine open file limit

Jan  6 13:19:46 localhost postfix/master[26401]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 26439 exit status 1

Jan  6 13:19:46 localhost postfix/master[26401]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan  6 13:20:01 localhost cron[26450]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Jan  6 13:20:46 localhost postfix/local[26483]: fatal: unable to determine open file limit

Jan  6 13:20:47 localhost postfix/master[26401]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 26483 exit status 1

Jan  6 13:20:47 localhost postfix/master[26401]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan  6 13:21:47 localhost postfix/local[26514]: fatal: unable to determine open file limit

Jan  6 13:21:48 localhost postfix/master[26401]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 26514 exit status 1

Jan  6 13:21:48 localhost postfix/master[26401]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan  6 13:22:48 localhost postfix/local[26547]: fatal: unable to determine open file limit
```

What is it?

----------

## Yuu

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> What this 'lsof / | grep 'DEL' suppose to show me?

 

It show opened files (=in use) which are deleted; so when you update a package: if you really want that your applications to use the new and shiny updated version, you should check the output of this command and restart the associated programs.

And for your "tail messages", that's quite wierd.. But I've found this (old) bug. This also reminds me of this topic.

But more importantly, does your mails are being delivered ?

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Yuu wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   What this 'lsof / | grep 'DEL' suppose to show me? 
> 
> It show opened files (=in use) which are deleted; so when you update a package: if you really want that your applications to use the new and shiny updated version, you should check the output of this command and restart the associated programs.
> 
> And for your "tail messages", that's quite wierd.. But I've found this (old) bug. This also reminds me of this topic.
> ...

 

Yes it seems to me I effected me too.  

Though, I'm not sure what am I suppose to do downgrade glibc (I'm using glibc-2.13-r4)

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Yuu wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   What this 'lsof / | grep 'DEL' suppose to show me? 
> 
> It show opened files (=in use) which are deleted; so when you update a package: if you really want that your applications to use the new and shiny updated version, you should check the output of this command and restart the associated programs.
> 
> And for your "tail messages", that's quite wierd.. But I've found this (old) bug. This also reminds me of this topic.
> ...

 

Yes it seems to me it effected me too.  

Though, I'm not sure what am I suppose to do downgrade glibc (I'm using glibc-2.13-r4)

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED!

by upgrading to kernel 3.0.6

and rebuilding postfix

----------

